# Deer Creek Dog Boxes



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, does anyone have any experience with a Deer Creek dog box? Price seems good, $540 for a two dog with storage. 

Any my thoughts are appreciated. 
Steve


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve,I purchased the uplander kennel boxes for my new kennel a couple years ago.Im satisfied and the boxes are well made.Inside is lined with that thin luan board and a few outlaws have chewed it.I quickly lined the inside with tin.
The transportation boxes look decent also but don't think you could begin to compare with a MTCK....Jim


----------

